# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  xpath

## maryam4

*سلام* 
*من یک فایل* *xml** مثلا به صورت زیر دارم* 
*<?**xml**version**=**"1.0"encoding="utf-8" ?>*
*<**houshmand**>*
*  <**news**id**=**"1"  >*
*    <**text**>*
*      fdslkjhhjkfhkjhdfkjhskjh*
*    </**text**>*
*  </**news**>*
*  <**news** >*
*    <**text**>*
*      jdjslkjslkjklsjdklsjklsjkl*
*    </**text**>*
*  </**news**>*
*</**houshmand**>**می خوام* *xpath** ای رو بنویسم که  از این فایل فقط قسمت* *text** گره ای رو که* *id** اون 1 است رو بهم بده* 
*و راستی این* *id** رو هم باید از* *query string** بگیرم*
*اگه از* *xpath** نمی شه راه دیگه ای رو بهم معرفی کنید*
*لطفا کمک کنید *

----------


## kiosksoft

بله , با xpath میشه,

از این نمونه کد میتونید استفاده کنید: فقط خط اول رو حذف کنید:


 
string q = "1";
XmlDocument xd = newXmlDocument();
xd.Load(Server.MapPath("XMLFile.xml"));
XmlNodeList xn;
xn = xd.SelectNodes("//news[@id='"+q+"']");

----------

